# Corporal Marshall L. Bailey



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal*

*Marshall L. Bailey*

West Virginia State Police, West Virginia

End of Watch: Tuesday, August 28, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 8/28/2012
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Corporal Marshall Bailey was shot and killed after he and another trooper stopped a vehicle for reckless driving at the commuter parking lot adjacent to I-79, in Clay County, at approximately 8:30 pm.

The subject had been arrested and placed into the back of a patrol car when he was able to get out of his handcuffs. He then drew a concealed handgun and shot both troopers inside of the vehicle, killing Corporal Bailey. After climbing out of the vehicle he shot a tow truck driver who had been called to the scene to impound his car.

The man then fled on foot and setup an ambush in a ditch. Approximately one hour later he opened fire on a Roane County sheriff's deputy who was searching for him, wounding the deputy in the arm, hand, and stomach. The injured deputy was able to return fire, killing the subject.

Corporal Bailey is survived by three children, a brother and his parents.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel C. R. "Jay" Smithers
West Virginia State Police
725 Jefferson Road
South Charleston, WV 25309

Phone: (304) 746-2100

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21372-corporal-marshall-l-bailey#ixzz24xkSOidG


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Corporal Bailey


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

RIP sir

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

RIP Cpl Bailey


----------

